# best service repair manual for outboard motor????



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

I bought a used '83 Johnson 15HP motor and while it runs OK I want to do some maintenance on it. I'm not real good with a wrench but can follow decent instructions.

What are best illustrated and easiest to follow service repair manuals? I've seen SELOC but didn't know if they're any good. Also, what about these one year online subscriptions.....are they a better way to go?

Thanks.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When it comes to repair manuals, the factory original manuals are the best.
They contain more details, specifications, images and are model specific.
Aftermarket manuals, like Seloc and Chilton, are more of a generic information source.
They offer general instructions for a wide range of models.


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

Thanks...where can I find OEM manuals....print or online? Do they even reprint them?


----------



## teamblimp (Jan 29, 2010)

Ebay is a great option. usually cheaper than you can buy elsewhere online.


----------



## teamblimp (Jan 29, 2010)

Ken Kook sells reprints:

http://www.outboardbooks.com/


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Duck Trooper,

I frequently work on different engines and can't afford to buy a lot of manuals. What I have been doing is going to the county and city library and using the ones there.

The librarians will often borrow one for you from another library or, in several instances, have placed them on the "buy list". We now have a great selection of them at the North County Library here in Sebastian. As far as I know, anyone can walk in and use the books there.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

Thanks....Ken Cook site is $78 for a reprint....seems pretty high to me. Found 2 1981 originals for sale on EBAY for much less. Would there be much difference in info between 81 version and the 83 I need??


----------

